# Succesful ILR (M) postal application - Checklist



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

My ILR (M) application was recently approved so I thought I would share my final checklist as I never got around to posting it here. I feel that my application was pretty straightforward as we applied under category A. In the end it took only 6 weeks for us to get it approved. 

By the way I am aware that the SET (M) form has recently changed so I am unsure if there are any significant changes. I applied in February so I used the previous version (06/2017). So bare in mind this checklist might not be the most up-to-date for your application it will still be useful reference I think. 

Also thought I should note that this checklist might be a good reference to people who have been away for several months due to a family illness or death. 

*Checklist*


*Completed SET (M) form*
*My photographs*: 2 
*Husband's photograph*: 1
*Passports*: 4 (I sent all passports I have held since the first time I came here as a student, that's why I sent so many)
*Full BNW copy of Partner's passport*: 1
*Marriage certificate*: 1
*Bank statements*: 6
*Payslips*: 6
*Letter from employer (husband's only)*: 1
*Contract of employment (husband's)*: 1
*Life in the UK pass notification letter*: 1
*English language qualification (UK postgraduate degree certificate)*: 1

*Evidence of continuous residence in the UK* - As this is a fairly new requirement (mentioned on page 59 of the form we used, there was no further clarification in that form not sure if the new form clarifies it though) we weren't sure what to submit so in the end this is what we opted for: 
Tenancy agreements and letters which proof we have been living in the same property since before we applied for my first FLR(M).
*Items of correspondence*:
Dec 2015 - Joint water bill
May 2016 - Applicant NHS letter
May 2016 - Spouse's bank account statement
Sep 2016 - Applicant's HMRC letter
Oct 2016 - Spouse's bank account statement
Mar 2017 - Joint council tax bill
Aug 2017 - Applicant's bank account statement
Aug 2017 - Spouse's credit card statement
Dec 2017 - Spouse's HM Courts letter
Jan 2018 - Applicant's HMRC letter

*Details of all periods of absence from the UK* since I have been in the UK (page 42): In my case I have been here for over 8 years. After asking if this was definitely how far back I should go in my answer, I was advised here in this forum to only include absences for the 5 years with a FLR(M). This is what I did and it was okay in the end in my case. I had to include the details in a new page that I put within the form (right after page 42) as there was not enough room for my answers. I made sure that I stated where I went and why. If my husband was with me I also mentioned he was there. I decided to do it this way because I had a couple of long absences (one of 3 months and one of nearly 6 months) due to a relatives illness and death. I did not submit anything else such as medical or death certificates. I thought if they needed them they would request them but fortunately this didn't happen. 
For some reason one of the times my husband was with me abroad the stamp on his passport had the wrong year (as it was in early January so I guess they had forgotten to update the stamp). To make sure there were no issues with this stamp (if they checked it) I also submitted my partner's flight ticket confirmation email.

That's all. I hope this helps someone. In case you need to know I will also post my timeline on the thread I created here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...line-within-uk-set-m-f-o-categories-only.html

Thank you for everyone who answered my questions this time around, and good luck to everyone with your applications!


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

MelodyPond said:


> Tenancy agreements and letters which proof we have been living in the same property since before we applied for my first FLR(M).


I missed a bit here. The letters I mentioned were from the letting agency from which we rent our home. So these are independent of the items of correspondence which cover the last 2.5 years I have been here.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Good list! For proof of continuous residence I think we wil have to submit council tax statements for the five years, as we own our flat. Official letters and bills will have to be used for correspondence over the past two and a half years. They don’t make it easy do they!


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Good list! For proof of continuous residence I think we wil have to submit council tax statements for the five years, as we own our flat. Official letters and bills will have to be used for correspondence over the past two and a half years. They don’t make it easy do they!


Thanks! Council tax statements seem a good option. 
I'm afraid they really don't make it easy. That's why it's great people are so helpful here though. Good luck!


----------



## viri (Apr 27, 2013)

MelodyPond said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My ILR (M) application was recently approved so I thought I would share my final checklist as I never got around to posting it here. I feel that my application was pretty straightforward as we applied under category A. In the end it took only 6 weeks for us to get it approved.
> 
> ...


Hi Melodypond,

Congratulations on your application success!!
I am so happy i found your thread. 
I just got back from the US from a 6 month trip and I was worried about such long absence but after reading that you were granted ILR somehow some of my fears are gone!
Knowing that you were granted ILR gives me some time of hope/confidence as I am in a very similar situation. I was very worried thinking that I may have not been eligible for ILR (SET M) anymore. 

As I said I spent 6 months in the US from August 2017 to February 2018 to care for my elderly mom. She was unwell and needed assistance, but was not in hospital so I do not have medical certificates to proof that she was unwell during these 6 months. My husband took a holiday and joined me for 5 weeks during those 6 months, but he had to come back to the UK to his job.

Questions:
What did you write in your explanation for them to accept your reasons for absence and to not request any evidence? 

Would you be so kind to write something similar on here for me to take as an example? Please!

I would appreciate your help tremendously!
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Just to be clear just because it was fine in my case doesn't mean it will be fine for everyone. I feel that it has to be a situation that really forces you to stay away for so long. Also just because they didn't ask me for certificates, etc. doesn't mean they won't ask others like you to send them later on if they feel that they need them. It all depends on your own application really and I could just have been lucky, so always be prepared to back up any information you provide on your application, and I mean in general not just regarding absences. 

To answer your question I just entered the same details that they request on p. 42, in three columns just like the table there: 

Date you left the UK
Date you returned to the UK
Reason for absence

What I wrote in the reason for absence column is rather personal information, so I prefer not to write exactly what I wrote here on the forum. Just write pretty much what you wrote to me on your question (see below): where you went (with exact dates), who you visited and the reason for your visit. If your husband was there (like he was in your case) include a sentence with that information and say how long he was there, including the exact dates. 

So if you were to use what you wrote on your question I would only include the portions in bold. Don't just say she was unwell though you need to say what the actual problem/illness was:



viri said:


> As I said *I spent 6 months in the US from August 2017 to February 2018 to care for my elderly mom*. *She was* unwell *and needed assistance*, but was not in hospital so I do not have medical certificates to proof that she was unwell during these 6 months. *My husband took a holiday and joined me for 5 weeks during those 6 months*, but he had to come back to the UK to his job.


----------



## viri (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Melodypond,

You have definitely helped me a lot and shed some light on this!
I understand each case is reviewed individually and on its own merits. I will need to be prepared with whatever evidence i may need to display.

What you highlighted in bold is definitely a good way to explain my reason to the ECO. As you suggested i will specify the exact dates of my absence and also include copies of my husbands passport stamps and flight tickets that show that he visited me in the US.

Once again, thank you very much for your help!

Viri


----------



## reneeclaire (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi MelodyPond

I was trying to find the previous posts you mentioned, but couldn't, that gave you advice about Question 9.13 - 'How long have you lived in the UK?' and 'Please provide details of all the periods of absence during that time'; in the SET(M) form.

My question is originally i was on a 2 year work visa here in the UK, i returned to NZ and applied for my first period of leave to remain, and came back and entered on that visa and renewed the next extension period of leave at a same day service center 2.5 years later.

Can I assume that for the purpose of this application I have 'lived in the uk' - for 5 years, as I entered on the spouse category visa, and therefore answer 5 years, and list the holiday absences i have in that time only, not including the first two years i lived here (as you seem to have).

Your thoughts would be appreciated!
Thanks, 
RC


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

You need to state the total time you have been here and they will check this when you submit your passport(s). 

In my case, I had a two different visas prior to the two FLR (M) applicatios. So counting those I have been in the UK over 8 years. This is what I stated in question 9.13 (exact years and months).

For the absences I only covered the 5 years with FLR(M) as suggested by Joppa.


----------



## reneeclaire (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply!!

I was looking back and my old queries last application, I asked the same question last time (it clearly is a sticking point for me!), and because I left the UK and was living back in NZ while i waited for my first spousal visa to be approved, Joppa suggested in that case as i wasn't living in the UK and didn't have clearance for those three months, to state I had live here from the start of the new visa (my first leave to remain). 

Thanks for the absences help, its much appreciated!


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

reneeclaire said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!!
> 
> I was looking back and my old queries last application, I asked the same question last time (it clearly is a sticking point for me!), and because I left the UK and was living back in NZ while i waited for my first spousal visa to be approved, Joppa suggested in that case as i wasn't living in the UK and didn't have clearance for those three months, to state I had live here from the start of the new visa (my first leave to remain).
> 
> Thanks for the absences help, its much appreciated!


Sorry, yes in that case yout previous visa doesn't count. So just 5 years.


----------

